# Sick Platy please HELP



## denismen (May 6, 2013)

My female platy has been reclusive for about a week now and has not been eating and is losing weight also.

She is staying beneath wood at bottom of tank and swims up and down the glass erratically and scraped along the wood...it was not like scratching for velvet or white spot from what I could see. She is also flashing occasionaly.

She keeps taking spasms jerking/twitching and I dont know what to do about it.

I tested my water last week and the nitrates were about 80, ammonia about 0-25, nitrite= 0 and PH about 8.

I changed 1/3 of the water in 100 litre tank and next night I tested the water again.]

PH=7.8-8, Nitrite = 0, nitrate =40 and ammonia =about 0-25.

I changed about 1/3 water again and can only hope for the best.

All my other 3 guppies and male platy seem fine and have normal appetite and behaviour it seems.

I added Disease Clear to water also. 1 Guppy has mild shimmies but seems to be getting better.

OK, so for the next 3 days I have tested and changed my water trying to treat this platy.

I changed 50% water daily and deep cleaned the gravel the first water change.

I also added Disease Clear on the first water change and added a tablespoon of aquarium salt at every change.

The fish is still twitching/jerking every few seconds and is being hassled by the male platy constantly for sex. She swims erratically, when she does swim occasionally, slightly sideways with her body slightly tilted and swimming up and down the glass.

She is only female platy as my other one died last week unexpectedly after being pretty reclusive for weeks.

This platy has become reclusive and hides away constantly also but all my other fish are fine except my male guppy who shimmies slightly also.

My water tests results seem to be improving with nitrate level dropping daily:

I will check water later and possibly change 50% again.

Please HELLLPPPP!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

This could be caused simply by all the attention from the male - they can literally harry them to death sometimes. But with the flashing and scraping, I'd consider that flukes are also a possibility, which could have affected her due to the stress of the constant harrying.

Kusuri Wormer Plus is a good medication which works against flukes, and it's mild enough to treat the whole tank, so might be worth a shot. But I'd also say you need to either add more females, or re-home the male.

Since you've been adding other meds, you'll also need to do several large water changes before adding the Wormer Plus.


----------

